# Mystery pocket inside suit jacket



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Just bought a BR Monogram charcoal pinstripe one-button suit -- very good value for money and fits great after tailoring.

One thing I'm curious about is there is a semi-secret vertical pocket in the jacket, a little bigger than a credit card on the inside left, behind the lapel. This is the first time I've seen anything like this. What could it be for? I can't imagine putting anything bulky in it besides a few business cards, but those I usually put in the inside left lower pocket.

Any theories? The stockists were at a loss to explain.

DF


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

The placement and size of the pocket is typical of an MP3 / ipod pocket.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My guess is it's for theater or train tickets.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Could be a glasses pocket. How deep is the pocket?
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com


----------



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ipods, cigarette cases, glasses won't fit. A small cell phone fits, but falls out anyway. 

Could be for tickets, but I would think the designer would just include a proper ticket pocket...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I looked at the Banana Republic website and they say the suits (they ignorantly call a suit jacket a blazer!!  ) have:

Three exterior pockets, *three interior* pockets. Is this the pocket to which you're referring?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Andy said:


> I looked at the Banana Republic website and they say the suits (they ignorantly call a suit jacket a blazer!!  ) have:
> 
> Three exterior pockets, *three interior* pockets. Is this the pocket to which you're referring?


That looks like a pen pocket.

I really like that particular suit, but when I went in to the store it looked like they took their sizing from Black Fleece - the "Mammoth Fatty Fatty Muu-Muu" size was a 44.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Got a photo?


----------



## EGGO (Oct 31, 2008)

dfischer1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just bought a BR Monogram charcoal pinstripe one-button suit -- very good value for money and fits great after tailoring.
> 
> ...


The pocket for your pen? I know there's a small pocket inside that I keep mine in.


----------



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Here it is:









You can see it at the top right. It's a little bigger than a credit card.

Ideas?


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

That is where my tailor places an ipod pocket -- meant for a nano-sized player rather than the full size variants. Although I do not have one on any of my jackets, I have seen jackets for other clients made with it (along with a plethora of other special pockets for all sorts of stuff, including a newspaper pocket.) Anyway, the bottom of the pocket ought to be at a slight incline so that your ipod, or whatever you decide to put in, stays in. If the bottom is horizontal, well, I'm not sure if it's meant to hold anything?


----------



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

misterdonuts said:


> That is where my tailor places an ipod pocket -- meant for a nano-sized player rather than the full size variants. Although I do not have one on any of my jackets, I have seen jackets for other clients made with it (along with a plethora of other special pockets for all sorts of stuff, including a newspaper pocket.) Anyway, the bottom of the pocket ought to be at a slight incline so that your ipod, or whatever you decide to put in, stays in. If the bottom is horizontal, well, I'm not sure if it's meant to hold anything?


I think that may be it. I tried it again with an Ipod and it fit pretty snugly. Blackberrys fit in there too. Clever!


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Out of curiosity, when you have an ipod in there, does the lapel / chest still fall ok?


----------



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

misterdonuts said:


> Out of curiosity, when you have an ipod in there, does the lapel / chest still fall ok?


I wouldn't want to have one in there all day, but I suppose it's convenient if your other pockets are full. But one risks looking like the 22-pocket, "no-bulge" travel vest guy from the SkyMall catalogue.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Where you stash your stash? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2020)

Young ones nowadays.....its for your cloakroom ticket when you check your overcoat.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Guest-535894 said:


> Young ones nowadays.....its for your cloakroom ticket when you check your overcoat.


I waited 12 years for that answer, but it was worh it, even tho the original poster may be dead and Andy's now sold the site to General Motors.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

“Slowly, the man peered into the now-open mystery pocket, and found... 

... a twelve-year-old thread!”

DH


----------

